
Ask HN: What non-profits went through YC? - meagher
Watsi was W13 - what others have there been since?
======
meagher
Found a more complete list here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10575963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10575963)

------
fatimafouda
New Story, which builds houses for homeless people. They had this huge project
in Haiti. I believe they were S15, but I'm not sure.

